# Timeshare Thursday....on a Sunday!



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2022)

So I plan on announcing the winners of the facebook and youtube subscriber giveaway tonight live via zoom!

So come join me for the July edition of Timeshare Thursday....on a Sunday night..or something like that.  It appears we will have to come up with a better title for our live/interactive zoom videos aye?







Topic: July Timeshare Thursday on Sunday Night!

Time: Jul 10, 2022 08:00 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)







						Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
					

Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




					us02web.zoom.us


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2022)

bump, this is in a few minutes!






						Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
					

Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




					us02web.zoom.us


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2022)

welp i screwed this up as well and had the meeting locked for some reason until a few minutes after it started!  womp womp womp 

anywhoo, it was still a live stream even though noone could participate with me!

we (ok I) chatted about the Timeshare Toilet Paper Conundrum....and announced the 4 free winners from our giveaway contest!


----------



## Cinbd (Jul 11, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> welp i screwed this up as well and had the meeting locked for some reason until a few minutes after it started!  womp womp womp
> 
> anywhoo, it was still a live stream even though noone could participate with me!
> 
> we (ok I) chatted about the Timeshare Toilet Paper Conundrum....and announced the 4 free winners from our giveaway contest!



Thank you Brian!!!

[_Edited to clean up quoting_ - mg]


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2022)

Glad you made it onto the forum!  Welcome!  (shes one of the giveaway winners)


----------



## Cinbd (Jul 11, 2022)

Thank you so much! I am looking forward to learning how to use my timeshares


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2022)

Cinbd said:


> Thank you so much! I am looking forward to learning how to use my timeshares



Welcome to TUG.


----------

